# Nation's Top Security Geek Loves his iPad



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

From Forbes.com:

April 15, 2010 - 3:14 pm
Share95
Andy GreenbergBio | Email
Andy Greenberg is a technology writer for Forbes.

We're not sure what this means, if anything, about the security of Apple products. But in a congressional hearing today, Apple's wonder-tablet received the very unofficial endorsement of the country's top security geek.

The hearing was aimed at determining whether the head of the National Security Agency, Lieutenant General Keith Alexander, will lead the U.S. Cyber Command, and produced few surprises. Much of Alexander's written testimony remains classified, and little was revealed about how he would change the mission of the Pentagon's hacker division, though he did try to address fears that his nomination would represent a military power grab on the Internet, and argued that the U.S. has the right to retaliate against enemies in cyberwar.

In one area, however, Alexander was more forthcoming: He mentioned, with no prompting, that he owns an iPad, and with very little prompting, that it is "wonderful."

"I am a technologist. I love computers. I have a new iPad," Alexander told the committee of Senators. A few minutes later, Democratic Senator Mark Udall of Colorado couldn't help but bring it up again. From the Congressional Quarterly transcript:

Udall: I'm tempted to get a critical review of the iPad, but perhaps we can do that--

Alexander: Wonderful.

Udall: Wonderful. I will put that on -- for the record.

http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/04/15/nsa-chief-loves-his-ipad/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That was the Norwegian Prime Minister, I saw it too!!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Nice to see the US security guy loves his ipad too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder what kind of apps he's got on it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That's where they keep the "Football" now.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> That's where they keep the "Football" now.


I certainly hope not!  What if there is no Wifi? I can see them racing to a Starbucks or Mickey D's trying to get a connection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_football

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And here I was thinking more along the lines of Battleship and Sniper Attack. 

And he's got to have the movies Hunt for Red October and War Games on there.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was the Norwegian Prime Minister, I saw it too!!
> 
> Betsy


me too


----------

